# Inside Google everyone drinks the Kool Aid.



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

no wonder Waymo is praised so much.

http://www.businessinsider.com/goog...ok&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=auddev-test441


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Well.... 
Google Reportedly Paid Professors For Favorable Policy Papers - https://www.google.com/amp/amp.timeinc.net/fortune/2017/07/11/google-paying-professors-policy-papers


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Or
UH, DID GOOGLE FAKE ITS BIG A.I. DEMO?
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/05/uh-did-google-fake-its-big-ai-demo

Hahaha


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

******ed.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> no wonder Waymo is praised so much.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/goog...ok&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=auddev-test441


Very interesting article.

*Staff are rewarded for dreaming up new things even when new things aren't needed.*


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Very interesting article.
> 
> *Staff are rewarded for dreaming up new things even when new things aren't needed.*


They are competing with Hollywood.....


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> They are competing with Hollywood.....


I was thinking it explains Waymo.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I was thinking it explains Waymo.


It's all smoke and mirrors for the fools believing Google wants progress.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Or
> UH, DID GOOGLE FAKE ITS BIG A.I. DEMO?
> https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/05/uh-did-google-fake-its-big-ai-demo
> 
> Hahaha


lol god what a joke. tech bubble 2.0 is going to make 1.0 look like a cake walk.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> lol god what a joke. tech bubble 2.0 is going to make 1.0 look like a cake walk.


Yup.... the imaginary friend.... hahaha....


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> Or
> UH, DID GOOGLE FAKE ITS BIG A.I. DEMO?
> https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/05/uh-did-google-fake-its-big-ai-demo


Instead of blindly swallowing this like all the other sheep, I immediatly questioned it.. Even posted that here..
So many people want to believe this stuff (AI, self-driving cars, Amazon drone deliveries) they will swallow any lie, hook, line and sinker...
It's all going to happen - but until it happens, or your can buy it, it doesnt exist.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

IERide said:


> Instead of blindly swallowing this like all the other sheep, I immediatly questioned it.. Even posted that here..
> So many people want to believe this stuff (AI, self-driving cars, Amazon drone deliveries) they will swallow any lie, hook, line and sinker...
> It's all going to happen - but until it happens, or your can buy it, it doesnt exist.


They've hit the limits with the "deep learning", and now they try to improvise hoping somebody will come up with a new saving concept. Imo they will focus on different gadgets with some variations of the same features, just to save some time, but in terms of learning power, they're stuck.

Self driving cars technology, which is depending on "deep learning" in terms of video image processing by classifying and mapping patterns, is stuck as well. The entire corporate research community knows it. There is no exit or alternate route and sooner or later, forced by the systems failures, people from the academia will start coming out to explain in evasive ways how "autonomy" it was not autonomy after all, but only some evolved automation with no _artificial intelligence_ behind it.

Corporations lies about this cannot stand anymore because more and more media started asking the correct questions, demanding the charlatans to explain why their products are failing.

I have seen here some enthusiasts, using the line "the emperor has no clothes" but they refuse to admit how actually their Gods from Silicon Valley are getting naked at a very rapid pace. Interestingly, the rush to put the self driving robots on the road will be the reason this concept will sink as fast as the Titanic.

I want these lunatics to start testing their cars on the public roads. I want them to rush into the trap and launch commercial services. I want to see their confusion and faked humility when the Congress will investigate their collapse. I already know who's head is gonna be the first to roll down the scaffold's stairs with a confused grimace on its face. The fool's name is John Krafcik, the image of consternation for Waymo's permanent impotency.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> They've hit the limits with the "deep learning", and now they try to improvise hoping somebody will come up with a new saving concept. Imo they will focus on different gadgets with some variations of the same features, just to save some time, but in terms of learning power, they're stuck.
> 
> Self driving cars technology, which is depending on "deep learning" in terms of video image processing by classifying and mapping patterns, is stuck as well. The entire corporate research community knows it. There is no exit or alternate route and sooner or later, forced by the systems failures, people from the academia will start coming out to explain in evasive ways how "autonomy" it was not autonomy after all, but only some evolved automation with no _artificial intelligence_ behind it.
> 
> ...


The second head to roll should be the Tomato!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> The second head to roll should be the Tomato!


This naive is the homeless of the forum, because he just admitted how Google steps over dead bodies, and Waymo is one of them, in order to stay alive.








This comment shows his game is over. No matter what he says next, his own statement will be the heavy slap on his naughty face.
(I know he likes videos... so let's see this on repeat)









The second head to roll, unfortunately, would be Elon's. This guy really lost his sense of reality.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> The second head to roll should be the Tomato!


Has the community given any thought to how it's going to dismount when everything they've been telling people for over a year turns out to be 100 percent wrong?

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/f5/24/34/f524341bfc5d0935e0268f02d201e5d7.gif


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Has the community given any thought to how it's going to dismount when everything they've been telling people for over a year turns out to be 100 percent wrong?
> 
> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/f5/24/34/f524341bfc5d0935e0268f02d201e5d7.gif


I once said the same thing about you.

Stop stealing my lines!!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I once said the same thing about you.
> 
> Stop stealing my lines!!


Long story short....

What is Google and what is WAYMO?



















Who is John Krafcik?






He's good at it..... !


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Long story short....
> 
> What is Google and what is WAYMO?
> 
> ...


Google is literally the search engine used by 99.9% of everyone. That allows them to make money by ads and data mining. so with that they were very successful.

Then they bought a lotta companies like YouTube which was also successful. But then... that's about it.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

are you guys still arguing over who can predict the future better? 
You do know, that all the bickering, name-calling, etc, wont make you 'win'.. Lets just lock this thread and come back in 6 months to see what has, and has not come true...


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

IERide said:


> are you guys still arguing over who can predict the future better?
> You do know, that all the bickering, name-calling, etc, wont make you 'win'.. Lets just lock this thread and come back in 6 months to see what has, and has not come true...


The general public needs to know about Google's continuous BS - Google Develops AI That Can Predict The Future.

More precisely, they are saying Zoltar is a combination of Waymo (automated driving) and Deepmind (developed AlphaGo "_a good example of an AI "agent" that can plan for the future quite well_").










When you turn off the lights, Google is no more. That sums it up for the nerd masses experiencing questionable masculinity.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

IERide said:


> are you guys still arguing over who can predict the future better?
> You do know, that all the bickering, name-calling, etc, wont make you 'win'.. Lets just lock this thread and come back in 6 months to see what has, and has not come true...


Ever notice the Tomato never says "wait some amount of time and you will see what I said will come true?"

Instead he says "what I say will come true, that's that, end of discussion and if you disagree you are dumb"

Ever wonder why he never says the first thing? It's because deep down, he himself doubts his own predictions.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I think he needs to change the batteries in his crystal-ball:

*GM's Cruise will test self-driving cars in New York in 2018*
https://uberpeople.net/threads/gms-cruise-will-test-self-driving-cars-in-new-york-in-2018.210923/

*Autonomous cars without backup drivers could come to California roads before June*
https://uberpeople.net/threads/auto...-come-to-california-roads-before-june.209462/

*Flying taxi to make first flight in 2018*
*https://uberpeople.net/threads/flying-taxi-to-make-first-flight-in-2018-says-airbus.207939/
*
*Fully driverless cars could be months away*
*https://uberpeople.net/threads/fully-driverless-cars-could-be-months-away.207487/
*
*Self driving cars, w/out human drivers, will be ready within quarters, not years*
*https://uberpeople.net/threads/cnbc...ll-be-ready-within-quarters-not-years.205267/
*
*Uber Drivers' In SF, Phoenix And Pittsburgh Could Feel The Impact Of SDC's This Year*
*https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...uld-feel-the-impact-of-sdcs-this-year.200069/*
(This one might be right because at least ONE lady did feel the "impact" in Phoenix)
*
*
So sad how people eat this krap up without even questioning it, when based on the record of these investor-grabbing press-releases, 99% don't ever happen..


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

IERide said:


> I think he needs to change the batteries in his crystal-ball:
> 
> *GM's Cruise will test self-driving cars in New York in 2018*
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/gms-cruise-will-test-self-driving-cars-in-new-york-in-2018.210923/
> ...


Tomato, here is hard evidence that stuff you said just under a year ago that you swore would happen by now- did not happen.

RIP Tomato


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

he just wants to see how we react to SDC Uber cars... My reaction is: I will react when I see one on the street, no safety driver, picking someone up at a random pin location...
So, check back in 20 years.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

IERide said:


> he just wants to see how we react to SDC Uber cars... My reaction is: I will react when I see one on the street, no safety driver, picking someone up at a random pin location...
> So, check back in 20 years.


That's basically what I said too, for the most part

Which is why I think the Tomato's clients are not happy because that's not exactly helpful data


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

IERide said:


> I think he needs to change the batteries in his crystal-ball:
> 
> *GM's Cruise will test self-driving cars in New York in 2018*
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/gms-cruise-will-test-self-driving-cars-in-new-york-in-2018.210923/
> ...


Ok. Now point out where any of those are untrue.



iheartuber said:


> Tomato, here is hard evidence that stuff you said just under a year ago that you swore would happen by now- did not happen.
> 
> RIP Tomato


Really? Where?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Ok. Now point out where any of those are untrue.
> 
> Really? Where?


Every single one of these claims you made in oct 2017 has yet to come true

GM's Cruise will test self-driving cars in New York in 2018- nope

Autonomous cars without backup drivers could come to California roads before June

Flying taxi to make first flight in 2018, says Airbus

Fully driverless cars could be months away (claim made oct 2017)

CNBC/Deutsche Bank: Self driving cars, w/out human drivers, will be ready within quarters, not years

Uber Drivers' In SF, Phoenix And Pittsburgh Could Feel The Impact Of SDC's This Year


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> GM's Cruise will test self-driving cars in New York in 2018- nope
> What year is this?
> 
> Autonomous cars without backup drivers could come to California roads before June
> ...





iheartuber said:


> Every single one of these claims you made in oct 2017 has yet to come true
> 
> GM's Cruise will test self-driving cars in New York in 2018- nope
> 
> ...


GM's Cruise will test self-driving cars in New York in 2018- nope
*What year is this?*

Autonomous cars without backup drivers could come to California roads before June
*What month are we in?*

Flying taxi to make first flight in 2018, says Airbus
*What year is this?*

Fully driverless cars could be months away (claim made oct 2017)

*What is this?*

CNBC/Deutsche Bank: Self driving cars, w/out human drivers, will be ready within quarters, not years

GM will test fully autonomous cars in a matter of "quarters, not years," -GM/Cruise CEO. *Are we 6 quarters from Oct. 2017?*

Uber Drivers' In SF, Phoenix And Pittsburgh Could Feel The Impact Of SDC's This Year
*Phoenix launches this year. SF will at least be testing this year.*


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> . .


GM's Cruise will test self-driving cars in New York in 2018- nope
*What year is this?

No sign it's happening this year. You think they're gonna pull off a squeaker in the last half?*

Autonomous cars without backup drivers could come to California roads before June
*What month are we in?

May. May is before June. You said it would happen before June. Also, it will BE June in 10 days *

Flying taxi to make first flight in 2018, says Airbus
*What year is this?

No sign it's happening this year. You think they're gonna pull off a squeaker in the last half?*

Fully driverless cars could be months away (claim made oct 2017)

*What is this?

You claimed fully driverless cars were "months away" in oct 2017. Well, it's been 8 months since then and nothing. Soooo...?*

CNBC/Deutsche Bank: Self driving cars, w/out human drivers, will be ready within quarters, not years

GM will test fully autonomous cars in a matter of "quarters, not years," -GM/Cruise CEO. *Are we 6 quarters from Oct. 2017?

Ok you wanna play that game, fine. 6 quarters from oct 2017 is April 2019. I'll wait. But spoiler alert- doesn't look like it will happen. Just saying. *

Uber Drivers' In SF, Phoenix And Pittsburgh Could Feel The Impact Of SDC's This Year
*Phoenix launches this year. SF will at least be testing this year.*

*Launching and being so successful upon launtch that Uber Drivers feel the impact are two very different things. You will see that when they launch. IF they launch.*


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> GM's Cruise will test self-driving cars in New York in 2018- nope





iheartuber said:


> *What year is this?
> 
> No sign it's happening this year. You think they're gonna pull off a squeaker in the last half?*
> 
> ...



GM's Cruise will test self-driving cars in New York in 2018
No sign it's happening this year. You think they're gonna pull off a squeaker in the last half?

This is not a technical problem on GM's part, it's the commie mayor of NY being a weenie.​
Autonomous cars without backup drivers could come to California roads before June
May. May is before June. You said it would happen before June. Also, it will BE June in 10 days.​
I quoted an article. And this is not a technical problem on Waymo's part, this is weenie bureaucrats being weenie bureaucrats in a blue state. My guess is the weenies will still approve Waymo's application before June. If it takes till the middle of June who gives a S?​
Flying taxi to make first flight in 2018, says Airbus
No sign it's happening this year. You think they're gonna pull off a squeaker in the last half?

Do you ever do any research, ever?!​
https://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2018/05/08/airbus-air-taxis.html


Fully driverless cars could be months away (claim made oct 2017)
Waymo had already been driving on city streets with no one in the drivers seat for two weeks before they posted this on Nov 7, 2017​





CNBC/Deutsche Bank: Self-driving cars, w/out human drivers, will be ready within quarters, not years
Ok you wanna play that game, fine. 6 quarters from oct 2017 is April 2019. I'll wait. But spoiler alert- doesn't look like it will happen. Just saying.​
Spoiler Alert, it does look like it will happen. Mix in a little research now and then.​
https://www.nasdaq.com/article/gene...ward-mass-produced-self-driving-cars-cm935597


Uber Drivers' In SF, Phoenix and Pittsburgh Could Feel The Impact Of SDC's This Year
Launching and being so successful upon launtch that Uber Drivers feel the impact are two very different things.​
Those are your goal posts.​
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/22/airbus-shows-off-first-footage-of-vahana-flying-taxi.html


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> ​
> 
> GM's Cruise will test self-driving cars in New York in 2018
> No sign it's happening this year. You think they're gonna pull off a squeaker in the last half?
> ...




I guess the key word here is COULD.

What's MY prediction on this?

I think Waymo MAY launch in Phoenix this year. If they don't it's because they see the writing on the wall and wanna cut their loses and if they do it's because they may feel like they have to at this point.

But anyway, IF they launch my prediction is the public response will be somewhere between low energy and no energy. My prediction is the Uber's in Phoenix will continue as usual.​


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Well.... ""I believe Palo Alto is a ghetto of wealth, power, and elitist liberalism by proxy, meaning that many community members claim to want to fight for social justice issues, but that desire doesn't translate into action," Stevens wrote, lamenting that it was impossible for low-income people to live in the city. "The insane wealth inequality and the ignorance toward actual social justice is absolutely terrifying." He later added: "*The tech industry is motivated by endless profit, elite status, rampant greed, and the myth that their technologies are somehow always improving the world*."

He argued that the church's rich neighbors could afford to "feed and house" all the homeless people in Palo Alto and surrounding cities, but instead focused on passing laws that further criminalized this population, encouraging police to harass those sleeping outside or in cars. The city had also made it hard for the church to provide meals for the homeless by requiring costly permits, he said.

But Palo Alto, he said, "wanted nothing to do with actual justice and was more interested in guarding their enclave of power and wealth", adding: "If the wealth inequalities are not addressed, any talk about climate change, homelessness, and migrant rights is in vain."
from 'Elitist den of hate': Silicon Valley pastor decries hypocrisy of area's rich liberals


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Well.... ""many community members [of Silicon Valley] claim to want to fight for social justice issues, but that desire doesn't translate into action,"


The desire can totally be translated into action if these guys just got a little more creative. If regulations are giving you a roadblock- figure something out. Find a way around it.

It would seem that the REAL problem is that these tech guys when push comes to shove are just not very creative, which I'm sure they probably don't like hearing.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> The desire can totally be translated into action if these guys just got a little more creative. If regulations are giving you a roadblock- figure something out. Find a way around it.
> 
> It would seem that the REAL problem is that these tech guys when push comes to shove are just not very creative, which I'm sure they probably don't like hearing.


Here is their reason to be less creative 


jocker12 said:


> But Palo Alto, he said, "wanted nothing to do with actual justice and was more interested in guarding their enclave of power and wealth"


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> The desire can totally be translated into action if these guys just got a little more creative. If regulations are giving you a roadblock- figure something out. Find a way around it.
> 
> It would seem that the REAL problem is that these tech guys when push comes to shove are just not very creative, which I'm sure they probably don't like hearing.


Blue state politicians are just preening. They have no intention of stopping self-driving cars and couldn't even if they wanted to. The tech companies own California. Politicians probably called Google and begged to be allowed to preen in front of the cameras for a few weeks.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> It would seem that the REAL problem is that these tech guys when push comes to shove are just not very creative, which I'm sure they probably don't like hearing.


This shows you their claim of willing to "SAVE LIVES" is entirely false (which they can do individually or collectively in Palo Alto or anywhere else).

Also is false the tech community owns CA and the proof is Uber (got in extensive trouble under TK's leadership) or Theranos scandal (company's board included Riley Bechtel, James Mattis, William Perry, Henry Kissinger and company was strongly supported by George Schultz). Tech people hypocrisy doesn't have to much to do with any probability of tech companies controlling the state or not. We are discussing about tech communities not getting involved in helping the homeless on a pure local church level.

The problem is "The working class does not benefit from those 'advances', but cook, clean, and babysit rich babies before heading off to home on long hours of public transit". This is not about CA politicians but about the tech hypocrites claiming their products are meant to save lives, bring progress or make a better world.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Blue state politicians are just preening. They have no intention of stopping self-driving cars and couldn't even if they wanted to. The tech companies own California. Politicians probably called Google and begged to be allowed to preen in front of the cameras for a few weeks.


Politicians are not gonna stop SDCs being used as a taxi service.

The public will, with their complete lack of excitement over what will amount to be a sub par service.

Example: robots drive like grandmas and will get pax to their destination 10-15 min later than human drivers. Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> Example: robots drive like grandmas and will get pax to their destination 10-15 min later than human drivers. Ain't nobody got time for that!


THAT is why Uber is moving ahead now to self driving FLYING cars!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

IERide said:


> THAT is why Uber is moving ahead now to self driving FLYING cars!


This article explains some of the reasons that project is sooooo unrealistic. Imo, Uber needs to create hype for something bigger, even a "Death Star" or a starfleet if possible, with the help of the not educated media which is happily gonna surf on this idea of having some "visionaries" building THE long expected dream about robots, flying cars or universal income.

Why do they need the hype (basically hitting 2 birds with one stone - deflecting from the harsh reality of a large number of unhappy drivers and gaining appreciation from everybody else BUT the drivers, for having such great vision)? Because of the promised and projected 2019 IPO. They need to raise the company valuation to $120 billion (Dara gets a $120 million bonus) in order for the investors to make their profits at the time of the IPO, and move on.

Basically, they want to drop Uber in hyped up fresh shareholders lap and let them deal with it. They will probably give drivers some bait as well, in form of some equity, and if they bite, at the time they will find out about the real financial and operational status of _THEIR _company/investment, the present investors will be long gone._ 
_
Do not forget how Uber is continuously spending money without posting any profits, and soon, those dollars will be history as well, right on time for the NEW shareholders (happy to be part of such a monumental opportunity) to understand the scam.

At this point, Uber's way to decide which project to follow is entirely based on science fiction delusions meant to generate good stories, not economic performance. Dara is the face of it, and all the puppet masters are expecting him to do his job and deliver the money THEY hired him to deliver.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I keep saying, they’ll be announcing “self driving, flying rideshare cars on Mars by 2025” any day now..


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

IERide said:


> THAT is why Uber is moving ahead now to self driving FLYING cars!


Autonomous flying taxis will happen but not with Uber. Uber brings nothing to the table.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Corporations ONLY target is to extract wealth from the general public under the cover of giving back enjoyable products.

Essentially, corporations want people to trade their wealth under the Sturgeon's law and feel happy about it.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Corporations ONLY target is to extract wealth from the general public under the cover of giving back enjoyable products.
> 
> Essentially, corporations want people to trade their wealth under the Sturgeon's law and feel happy about it.


You do see the disconnect, right? You're using the products corporations provide in order to complain about the products corporations provide.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Corporations ONLY target is to extract wealth from the general public under the cover of giving back enjoyable products.
> 
> Essentially, corporations want people to trade their wealth under the Sturgeon's law and feel happy about it.


Yeah but here's the part that the Tomato doesn't understand:

Apple gives me a phone I love with all my heart, I don't mind giving them my money.

Waymo wants to create a taxi service that's going to be slower than Uber, can't drive on the freeways, make me feel uncomfortable because it's a mostly unprovenly dangerous technology, will frustrate me because I cannot make adjustments on the fly as I could with a human driver, will have me ride in a stain-ridden cesspool, and will offer the ladies no protection whatsoever if a man on a pool ride assaults them.

In short, Waymo is falling extremely short of creating a product people will love.



tomatopaste said:


> You do see the disconnect, right? You're using the products corporations provide in order to complain about the products corporations provide.


When corporations make products we love its ok


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Yeah but here's the part that the Tomato doesn't understand:
> 
> Apple gives me a phone I love with all my heart, I don't mind giving them my money.
> 
> ...


Ohhhh.... I am sorry some users cannot focus on the letters written in front of their eyes - "*UNDER THE COVER *of giving them enjoyable products" - which explains the Sturgean's law - 90% of those products is crap.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Ohhhh.... I am sorry some users cannot focus on the letters written in front of their eyes - "*UNDER THE COVER *of giving them enjoyable products" - which explains the Sturgean's law - 90% of those products are crap.


90% of consumers are dumb so it's a wash


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Apple gives me a phone I love with all my heart, I don't mind giving them my money.


You probably loved the Apple Lisa as well but Apple no longer sells the Lisa because if they did they'd have to file for bankruptcy. Apple will soon stop making smartphones even though they work perfectly fine. The term is called creative destruction. Older inefficient technology is replaced with better more efficient technology. The smartphone will be replaced with smart glasses much like the horse was replaced with cars and cars will be replaced with self-driving cars and autonomous flying taxis.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/abou...g-cars-a-dull-ploy-video.261888/#post-3967574


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> You probably loved the Apple Lisa as well but Apple no longer sells the Lisa because if they did they'd have to file for bankruptcy. Apple will soon stop making smartphones even though they work perfectly fine. The term is called creative destruction. Older inefficient technology is replaced with better more efficient technology. The smartphone will be replaced with smart glasses much like the horse was replaced with cars and cars will be replaced with self-driving cars and autonomous flying taxis.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/abou...g-cars-a-dull-ploy-video.261888/#post-3967574


Go home Tomato you're drunk!


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Go home Tomato you're drunk!


Ten years ago you loved your Motorola flip phone, now you can't imagine life without your iPhone. Ten years from now you'll be saying: "remember smartphones with those little tiny 6 inch screens, what a joke those were. Remember cars with steering wheels where you'd be stuck on the 405 for two hours just to go ten miles, what a joke those were."


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Ten years ago you loved your Motorola flip phone, now you can't imagine life without your iPhone. Ten years from now you'll be saying: "remember smartphones with those little tiny 6 inch screens, what a joke those were. Remember cars with steering wheels where you'd be stuck on the 405 for two hours just to go ten miles, what a joke those were."


You got your speech down cold.

Good for you buddy


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> You got your speech down cold.
> 
> Good for you buddy


I've explained on the other thread how smartphones came to fruition, corporations allowed to populate a new radio frequencies spectrum with their services and gadgets after a new federal government law was adopted. Now ignorant millennials could understand the Iphone was not pulled out of the hat by Apple, but was a consequence of radio frequencies reallocation decided by the US Government.

This comment could also help millenials understand the Silicon Valley scam -Is Silicon Valley hypocritical?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> I've explained on the other thread how smartphones came to fruition, corporations allowed to populate a new radio frequencies spectrum with their services and gadgets after a new federal government law was adopted. Now ignorant millennials could understand the Iphone was not pulled out of the hat by Apple, but was a consequence of radio frequencies reallocation decided by the US Government.
> 
> This comment could also help millenials understand the Silicon Valley scam -Is Silicon Valley hypocritical?
> 
> View attachment 231809


So corporations didn't go to lawmakers and say: hey, we have this new technology but we need the law changed to take advantage of the radio spectrum? Lawmakers just decided to make the change out of the blue?

Same thing is happening now. New laws are just somehow popping up. It's so weird.

*California proposes new rules for self-driving cars to pick up passengers*

*https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ving-cars-to-pick-up-passengers-idUSKCN1HD2ZL*


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> So corporations didn't go to lawmakers and say: hey, we have this new technology but we need the law changed to take advantage of the radio spectrum? Lawmakers just decided to make the change out of the blue?
> 
> Same thing is happening now. New laws are just somehow popping up. It's so weird.
> 
> ...


Make all the laws you want. Get in bed with all the politicians you want.

At the end of the day if people don't buy the product it's game over.

Did they buy the Segway?

Did they buy the Zune?

Did they buy google glass?

You'll have to find out the hard way I guess


----------

